# Bike pedal bolt size



## imcastock (Dec 21, 2012)

Are all pedals the same 9/16 fine thread on the crank? The reason I ask is because the previous owner crossed threaded a pedal on the one side and I need to get a thread chaser to straighten the first couple of threads.


----------



## Jymmiejamz (Jun 13, 2012)

One is left hand thread and the other is right hand thread.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

They have different threads specific to each side of the crank. It is a 9/16. Good luck cleaning it up. I have guys at work cross thread them and i usually order the replacement


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Also depends on the crank. Most 3-piece cranks use 9/16" threads (LH and RH) while one-piece cranks use a 1/2" thread...you'll see this on older bikes and cheap BMX's.

The drive side pedal is RH thread; and the other side is LH thread.

-S


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're only going to use this tool once, just have your local bike shop do it. They should have some bicycle specific taps for cranks.


----------



## imcastock (Dec 21, 2012)

I already had the tool.. I worked in the automotive world in my previous job for 16 years. I have fixed threads before. Just have to use lube and start from the back side of the hole. Working with the good threads to pull your rethreading tool through the messed up ones. Took about 10 mins and now I can start my tool by hand on the other side and thread it with my fingers. Won't know if they will work or not holding the new pedals till I get the new ones. I'll keep you updated after I get the new pedals.. Speaking of pedals anyone like the Speedplay Frogs?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you have a left-hand thread one too, for the left crank?


----------



## imcastock (Dec 21, 2012)

No I do not I was lucky and only needed the right hand thread one.


----------

